# Hobie Mirage Revolution 13 Kayak opinions please



## Amarillo Palmira

Wondering about these. It would be my first kayak. Not sure at all which one to start with. Are these the way to go? I like the mirage drive option. How easy are these to load into the back of a pickup truck? I'm a powerlifter so pretty strong overall, but not as young as I used to be either. Or do I need a trailer and all that. My bass boat is wearing me out with repairs and I was wondering if a slower change of pace is in order.

I would primarily be fishing local rivers and a few of the smaller lakes like Juniper, Stanley, etc. 

What kind of options do I need with it? I've read a couple of Kayak Angler mags but that is about it as far as knowledge.

thanks, and I realize you guys have a lot of opinions!! Have at it, please! AP


----------



## azevedo16

The Revo is a fine fishing yak,I loved the one that I had. The only reason I got rid of it was my knee. As far as loading it ,very easy to load and unload. Super stable,and pretty fast with little effort.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Only way to be sure is to find a kayak shop and test one out in person. The Revo is a great kayak and IMO probably the best yak out of hobie's fleet. Especially when (Not if) your peddle drive breaks or you are somewhere that you can't use it, the Revo paddles very well! Of course that's no wonder considering the hull shape is based off the old Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Telum Pisces

The Revo is a nice kayak. It's faster than the outback, but you do loose some stability with the Revo vs. the Outback. 

Or you can come test out my Native Mariner that I have for sale too.:whistling:


----------



## JD7.62

Consider the revo 11 unless you are a giant of a guy over the 13 if you're going to be fishing smaller rivers and creeks as its easier to turn. I just picked up a revo 13 and it is much less stable then my outback but a lot faster. I can stand in my outback no problem but I don't think I could easily stand in the revo.

Also the Revo 13 is a lightweight and you could easily pick it up and put it in the back of your truck. I have a trailer for my outback but Im only 5' 8" and drive a lifted jeep. Before the trailer I was throwing it on top of my jeep. It wasnt fun but doable and I imagine the revo would go up there with out hardy any effort.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Thanks guys. Very excellent information. What about the Pro Angler Hobies? I found a comparison between the Revo, the Outback and the PA on the Hobie site. Looks like the PA is pretty popular, as is the Outback. Sorry, don't know much about these things so I appreciate all the details.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Are you a big guy? Knowing that can help barrow down what kayak fits you best. The pro angler is awesome on the water but is a beast to drag around and move on land . A trailer or truck would be ideal for it. It is very stable and roomy though.


----------



## FLSalomon

I'm 6'1", 200 and have a Revo 13 - it is fast, stable (although I would not recommend standing in it). I have been offshore, but mostly fish inshore and up in the river. It handles most conditions really well. The Revo fits in my truck bed with no problem, but I do use a bed extender. I would recommend the larger sailing rudder and ST fins.


----------



## azevedo16

I am 5'10 and 175 and could stand and fish with no problem.Sailing rudder was a good upgrade,turbo fins not so much aggravated my knee and I ended up selling


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Yeah, I am big. Like a giant manatee out of the water. Five eleven and almost 240 pounds. I can lift a shit ton of weight though, but that's my other hobby. Not too worried about the weight of the yaks. What I did today was go by the place in FWB (Inner Light?) and look at a PA12, a revo, an outback, and a bunch of other brands. I really like those streamlined Wilderness yaks, but may settle on a Hobie PA. Not sure right now. I really appreciate all the helpful info!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

I may look at the PA14 also, but they didn't have any in stock yet.


----------



## azevedo16

Well do not do what I did in the beginning,buy everone that I thaught I wanted! There is enough people on here that I am pretty sure let you demo theirs. If you decide to go with a paddle yak go to Pensacola Kayak and Sail and try the Trident 13 or one of their other ones. Key Sailing will also let you demo a Hobie.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

azevedo16 said:


> Well do not do what I did in the beginning,buy everone that I thaught I wanted! There is enough people on here that I am pretty sure let you demo theirs. If you decide to go with a paddle yak go to Pensacola Kayak and Sail and try the Trident 13 or one of their other ones. Key Sailing will also let you demo a Hobie.


Thanks for the honest opinion. The place I went to in FWB was called Liquid. I couldn't remember the name. Thanks! ap


----------



## Yaksquatch

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Yeah, I am big. Like a giant manatee out of the water. Five eleven and almost 240 pounds. I can lift a shit ton of weight though, but that's my other hobby. Not too worried about the weight of the yaks. What I did today was go by the place in FWB (Inner Light?) and look at a PA12, a revo, an outback, and a bunch of other brands. I really like those streamlined Wilderness yaks, but may settle on a Hobie PA. Not sure right now. I really appreciate all the helpful info!


Wilderness System's Tarpons are fast as Greased $#%T!!! My first fishing yak was a Tarpon 160 and I could smoke everyone else on the water except PBTH who used to have an older version of the T160 that weighed almost 10lbs less than the current ones. Except for the Adventure, none of the Hobies even come close in speed.

I sold my T160 and upgraded to an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 cause I wanted something more setup for fishing in the gulf, particularly the Rod-Pod that allowed me to stash rods/reels and tackle inside the hull for going through surf. I've since upgraded to a Trident Ultra 4.3, haven't fully put it through it's paces yet but so far I'm loving it.

If you're heart is set on a Hobie, I'd recommend the Revo 13 if you want speed and maneuverability for the reasons I already listed above. 

If you instead want to go the route of a big, stable, aircraft carrier, don't get the Outback. It's a poorly designed hull, it's slow as a turd rolling up hill, acceleration is non-existent, tracks like a styrofoam cup, and the center of gravity's up too high so it feels less stable than the OK trident or trident Ultra (which are 5 inches narrower!).

If you're going to go for a big slow tank, go all the way to the PA 14 and get a small trailer! It'll be almost as big as your bass boat and but no gas and less maintenance. You'll still have periodic maintenance on the peddle drive cause moving parts will eventually break on you.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## oxbeast1210

great info as always Alex !

check ur pm please I have a question about the ultra..


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Yaksquatch said:


> Wilderness System's Tarpons are fast as Greased $#%T!!!


I like the look, and price, of the Wilderness system's kayaks much better than any of the Hobies. 

Thanks for all the info, very helpful!


----------



## oxbeast1210

most paddel kayaks will be quite a bit cheaper then the peddle yaks. I suggest trying at least ur top 3 out and seeing what works best for ya..


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Thanks for the good advice. I was looking at one at Dick's Sporting Goods today over in Mobile and really liked the looks of it. My wife said "can't you try these out before you buy one???" LOL


----------



## Bo Keifus

If you think you'll be using it alot go with the hobie...everyone paddles for a while and then comes to the realization they wan a hobie. I'm selling my Trident 13 right now..to get a hobie. Regardless of which one you get I don't think you'll be disappointed. I fished with a couple hobie guys the other day and kept up with them for about 10 minutes before they left me in the dust. casting/paddling/stopping just doesnt compare to being able to fish hands free and move continuously or stop and hold your position by peddling


----------



## oxbeast1210

Amarillo did you pull the trigger on a yak yet?
just wondering


----------



## Cracker

Hey Amarillo, I got a wilderness ride 135 ill sell ya for 800.00 if your intrested.Been in the water once.


----------

